# I lost Luna today.



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

*RIP Luna Dog. She was the best dog a guy could ask for. She had an extremely aggressive tumor that within four days grew from her urethra up in to her bladder and completely stopped her from being able to go potty. There was no real options as far as treating it. She will always be missed and will never be forgotten. We had to put her down today. *


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose a good friend. 

May she rest in peace and know she will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Run free, baby girl.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry. Rest easy, Luna girl.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Luna, what a beautiful name. She passed from our world very much loved. 

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## etorres (Jul 31, 2013)

She is looking over you right now . Sorry for your lost .


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your pretty girl Luna  She is pain free now, and keeping an eye on you.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry. I know what is like to have to put a dog down. My beagle mix had bone cancer, and there was absolutely nothing we could do so we had to put her down. It is sad that we can't save them, but she lived a LONG life. Her DOB was 99, that means she was 14! That is a pretty long life  I know she is Heaven now running around, waiting for you to join. I will pray for you and her. Sorry for your loss. RIP Luna


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the support! She was over 14 that is more than anyone could ask for. I was so lucky for my time with her!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Luna. Run free pretty girl run free.


----------



## LindsayJ (Apr 20, 2009)

So sorry about your precious Luna. Beautiful dog and beautiful name. We lost our 14 yr old GSd, Brutie about 2 yr now he stroked out at home and passed. So hard. WE loved him so. Very hard time to get through. But 14 yr we were lucky to have that much time.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Jaceybri (Jul 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## Mabel Mae Poppins (Aug 7, 2013)

So sorry! It's crazy it grew that fast!


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

So sorry!

I know how you must ache.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. It is so hard to say goodbye to them


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. She looked like such a sweet an beautiful White GSD.

In 1997 I lost "Cochise" He was 15. He was a GSD mix w/ Malamute.

One of two things happen when this happens to us. we get another one right away or we don't. 

I waited until March of 2010 before I got another Dog.I am so glad I have him now, and as crazy as this sounds I sometimes think what will I do without him? He is not even Three yet!

God Bless you and Luna and I hope Athena gives you lots of joy.

Ciao,,,Roberto

Capo- 12.26.2010

P.S. How do you get those Dog emoticons and the dates at the bottom of your posts?
I am not the most computer literate!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (hugs)


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, know that and take comfort in that you treated that great dog well, take care.


----------



## Diesel_Maminka (Sep 19, 2013)

Diesel and I send prayers for healing for your loss  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.....Poor baby.....RIP Luna :rip:

Lee


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP Luna
Run free Old Girl
You'v plenty of friends over the bridge to play with now.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Blessings. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Luna. She was a beautiful dog. She was well loved and had a long life, but I know that doesn't make it hurt any less.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Luna is resting easy now pain free, eagerly waiting for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------

